# paprika as color enhancer



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

If paprika is used as color enhancer, mixed in with herptivite and calcium plus D3 are there any ratios that are recommended and is it any less effective than naturose as an additive, the latter which is much more expensive?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Paprika is used by many breeders and , as you say, is cheaper and easier to obtain.

but

the results with NatuRose are _much_ more visible and effective.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

This has been discussed a lot.. check out the multiple threads via the search function (I'm commenting on it as I've typed these answers a lot..) 

It works fine for yellows, some oranges, and some green (because of beta carotene) but doesn't help with reds, some oranges or blues. If you read through the multiple threads it has be explained why a few times... 

Astaxanthin (the main carotenoid in Naturerose) colors up reds as well as other colors (but not blue) unlike paprika...

Ed


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

Does this work for other species such as mantellas?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Carotenoid absorbtion and metabolism is pretty well conserved for vertebrates.. and it has held true for fish, birds, people and multiple taxa and genera of amphibians.. it is the same with Cynops, Bombina and Dendrobates and there is some indication that is also true in mantellas.. but one should keep in mind that there can be variations in when the carotenoid needs to be supplied in development as well as colors still may not meet wc standards as we may not be supplying the correct carotenoids... 

Astaxanthin appears to be a good substitute for reds unlike the carotenoids in paprika. It also has other metabolic effects such as affecting cholesterol levels. 

Ed


----------

